# Should I or shouldn't I?



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Help me make a decision.

I am ready to pull the trigger on one of these. Granted it will cost me as much as my first house cost.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Depends on what your primary use is. Puttering around the farm, some hunting, they are fine. Get the one with heater and AC. These are NOT as capable as you would think they should be in rough terrain, I've seen some not able to climb trails other machines breeze over. 

Also, being a Polaris... it will put a smile on your face every time you drive it for the first 6 months... every month after it just puts a smile on your mechanics face. 

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

No, you shouldn't. Here is the better option. Especially for $30k.
https://www.jeep.com/wrangler.html

..


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Hard to find a jeep who's suspension matches that of most SXS. There is a reason most of them drive around way too fast. But I get a kick out of watching all the SXS go by with everybody behind sucking all that dust. Priceless.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For what they want for those SxS you can redo the suspension in the Jeep and have a better vehicle still for less than what you will pay for the SxS


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Critter said:


> For what they want for those SxS you can redo the suspension in the Jeep and have a better vehicle still for less than what you will pay for the SxS


Exactly. There is a reason the Wrangler is the king of offroad as solid axle wins King of the Hammers pretty much every year. Only issue is they are junk reliably.

But anyways that's not what we area talking about here.

My unit uses about 10 Polaris rangers for search and rescue operations. We have the same ones for about 10 years now and have had very little issues with them.

I'm actually looking at something myself for SxS for next season. I'm beating my truck up. I won't buy new. Considering a RZR but for many reasons. Hunting, driving around with the family, taking it out to desert and ride around, bear lake, etc.

Starting looking at the Can-Ams but they are expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm kind of leaning toward the Northstar for my wife, with the enclosed cab and heat and air.

I am thinking of new because the 2017, 18, and 19 had transmission issues, they have a fix that solve the problem but the 2020 and 21 have a whole new transmission that is more robust.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Packout said:


> No, you shouldn't. Here is the better option. Especially for $30k.
> https://www.jeep.com/wrangler.html
> 
> ..


Good suggestion but I already own one of these.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Depends on what your primary use is. Puttering around the farm, some hunting, they are fine. Get the one with heater and AC. These are NOT as capable as you would think they should be in rough terrain, I've seen some not able to climb trails other machines breeze over.
> 
> Also, being a Polaris... it will put a smile on your face every time you drive it for the first 6 months... every month after it just puts a smile on your mechanics face.
> 
> -DallanC


I know that they had a lot of issues in the past but thought that they got most of those worked out.

There are a lot of them out there and not many for sale. I had some experience with a friends Terex and it seemed like a good machine and he has had zero problems,


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a new offering to consider:











-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I just can't bring myself to spend that kind of money on a side by side. 
I guess I'm just too cheap. That is almost 5 times what I paid for my first brand new 4 x 4 pickup. 
I'm 64 and I just bought only my third pickup a few years ago. 
I've looked at side by sides several times, just can't do it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> I just can't bring myself to spend that kind of money on a side by side.
> I guess I'm just too cheap. That is almost 5 times what I paid for my first brand new 4 x 4 pickup.
> I'm 64 and I just bought my third pickup a few years ago.
> I've looked at side by sides several times, just can't do it.


I appreciate what you are saying, like I said it is about what I paid for my first house. And almost what I paid for my wife's 2019 Cherokee Trailhawk.

I would like something to run up to the ranch and put less wear and tear on her jeep or on my truck. Ha, I still call it the ranch even though it is only 40 acres after selling off 560 of the 600.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

If you're going to buy a UTV with power windows, windshields, air conditioning and heater, then just buy a **** Jeep. Buy a stripped down Ranger UTV or just an ATV 4x4 for real offroading/hunting. Personally I bought a used, '92, F250 4x4 and its my all around hunting truck. I don't care if it gets scraped up or dented by trees. Its comfortable and goes everywhere! Cost me $1,200 and then I spent $515 for new off road, mudder tires. No trailering, I drive back and forth to my hunts for about $50 worth of gas, but its way cheaper than a new UTV.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i didn't see what your purpose is that you are trying to fill? occasional hunt, utility, sport?

you have a lot of options, some are more cost effective.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

He11 yeah, if you can afford the thing, buy it. Can't even imagine why you'd ask us knuckleheads what we thought.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

APD said:


> i didn't see what your purpose is that you are trying to fill? occasional hunt, utility, sport?
> 
> you have a lot of options, some are more cost effective.


All around, everything from hunting to farm work to working on my communications sites, to travel to the ranch, to exploring the back country.

Considering the full cab because of the awesome hail and rain storms we get in the southern Utah mountains. And for my wife's comfort with the heating and air.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

BearLakeFishGuy said:


> If you're going to buy a UTV with power windows, windshields, air conditioning and heater, then just buy a **** Jeep. Buy a stripped down Ranger UTV or just an ATV 4x4 for real offroading/hunting. Personally I bought a used, '92, F250 4x4 and its my all around hunting truck. I don't care if it gets scraped up or dented by trees. Its comfortable and goes everywhere! Cost me $1,200 and then I spent $515 for new off road, mudder tires. No trailering, I drive back and forth to my hunts for about $50 worth of gas, but its way cheaper than a new UTV.


I already have a Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

As I have gotten older I have less desire to be cold, wet and/or dirty. I have a Honda four wheeler that I ride mostly during the spring and summer. It has a tendency to beat my arms and shoulders up after a few days riding. I still enjoy it but don't mind when friends offer a ride in their SXS. But the major drawbacks I have seen is they suck the dust in if it is dry at all. If there is not a full windshield the rain/water will land directly in your lap And if you have a full windshield it will be covered with frost or mud or snow.

If you can get a sealed cab and a system that allows you to keep the windshield reasonably functional have fun. I still don't think you can beat the ride of a SXS with a jeep.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

bowgy said:


> All around, everything from hunting to farm work to working on my communications sites, to travel to the ranch, to exploring the back country.
> 
> Considering the full cab because of the awesome hail and rain storms we get in the southern Utah mountains. And for my wife's comfort with the heating and air.


for reliability and longevity you won't beat the jeep you already have. for speed and fun you won't beat a turbo sxs. when it comes to utility there's always a trade off. since i didn't watch your video i don't know which model you're looking at but for me, i wanted ground clearance, good suspension, good HP and room for storage. that led me to the general 4 or the commander xt. i sold my ranger crew and bought a used 2018 commander xt limited with 500 miles on it. so far i'm happy with the purchase. from work and previous experiences i wouldn't have been as happy with the new ranger crew or defender. i would have had a blast with a maverick or RZR but the dogs and all my gear would have suffered. even though i would have had a rack or two added it just wouldn't be what i needed for the 80% of the time i was using it. if cash was no issue i would have picked up the new honda 4 seater.

good luck with your decision. if i can help, let me know.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that what I would do is to see if I could find a old CJ somewhere and have it gone through by a good mechanic. Then perhaps put a slight lift on it and be done.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I think that what I would do is to see if I could find a old CJ somewhere and have it gone through by a good mechanic. Then perhaps put a slight lift on it and be done


Oh if you havent followed that market... lordy are you in for a shock. A really nice CJ5 can be over $40,000

Earlier this year my dad was feeling nostalgic, found a 80% restored 1976 CJ7 with factory Auto and 302 V8, someone was restoring it and ran out of money so it went to an auction. He bought it, had it shipped here from AZ. I teased him about the "other" jeep that auction house had, a 1986 CJ7 with 350 Chevy and auto trans. It was 90% restored and looked amazing... in banana yellow.

Well I get a text the next day, he said "the other one is on its way"... so within a week he had two amazing CJ7s in his yard. But... they are clunky, rattle... hard to get into for a 82 year old... all the things you dont think off.

Soo... he traded them both, for a year or two old Rubicon that has all the bells and whistles. I know he didnt have to shell out very much $$ on top of the jeeps, the dealer wanted them BADLY. I was at his house when they dropped off the rubicon and picked up the two CJs, snapped a picture as they drove off.

But hey, they are out there... just damned expensive.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't even kept up with Jeeps since I sold my 1942 MB

But I do know where a 56 Willeys is sitting in Orem, and I doubt that it has been ran in a number of years 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I haven't even kept up with Jeeps since I sold my 1942 MB
> 
> But I do know where a 56 Willeys is sitting in Orem, and I doubt that it has been ran in a number of years


There's 6 or 7 Willys litterally right next to my house in a semi-empty lot... the land owners kid keeps buying them for parts and parking them in the weeds. Some are just frames and running gear, others have bodys. He did get one running and was driving around the block sitting on a milk crate.

Restoring a MB or GPW is my retirement dream.

-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

BearLakeFishGuy said:


> If you're going to buy a UTV with power windows, windshields, air conditioning and heater, then just buy a **** Jeep. Buy a stripped down Ranger UTV or just an ATV 4x4 for real offroading/hunting. Personally I bought a used, '92, F250 4x4 and its my all around hunting truck. I don't care if it gets scraped up or dented by trees. Its comfortable and goes everywhere! Cost me $1,200 and then I spent $515 for new off road, mudder tires. No trailering, I drive back and forth to my hunts for about $50 worth of gas, but its way cheaper than a new UTV.


Been thinking of getting an older Tacoma myself actually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've owned 3 jeeps and 3 IH Scouts, several 4x4 pickups and just finishing up a run of 3 Suzuki's, and I wouldn't choose any of them old clunks for a nice modern rig. When it comes to day-to-day use, leave the old jeeps(and others) for the car shows. Some things are best left un-revisited.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

BPturkeys said:


> I've owned 3 jeeps and 3 IH Scouts, several 4x4 pickups and just finishing up a run of 3 Suzuki's, and I wouldn't choose any of them old clunks for a nice modern rig. When it comes to day-to-day use, leave the old jeeps(and others) for the car shows. Some things are best left un-revisited.


The only older Jeep I'll get is the 04-06 TJ Unlimited (LJ more commonly referred to as). That thing is just badass. I want one so bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

An interesting youtube channel is "Matts off Road Recovery" from Winder Towing here in southern Utah. Its always beautiful scenery and interesting off road recoverys.

What is really noticable however, is just how many broken Razors they go out and recover. Usually a couple per week, sometimes multiple per day... all from just the Sand Hollow area.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwdVOry0oNF9WIe_3uCfz9Q

-DallanC


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

I have the 2019 North Star, it is my second fully enclosed double cab ranger. The first one (2015 900) sucked in dust pretty bad, it is also loud inside the cab, I love the tilt out windshield on the 2015 bike. The heater is awesome, it is great for keeping the rain off and I love being able to lift up the windshield to glass. The north star doesn't have the windshield that tilts out. The AC works ok in the heat while scouting on the bow hunt, later in the fall when it cools off a bit it works better. You have to keep the air on and the windows up or the north star will put dust into the bike. The north star is still loud in the cab but much better than the 2015. I did put after market Super ATV Polaris RZR XP Turbo High Clearance 2" Forward Offset A-Arms on both bikes, this let you put bigger tires on the bike, give you more clearance, but only lift the bike 1/2 the height of the bigger tires. Hands down the ride on a rough dirt road is so much better than a truck or a jeep. It is so much smoother and faster, I have spent too many hours on dirt roads and this is the best way to go, saves my truck a ton of wear and tear. I can promise you that 2 cab ranger will go way more places than a truck or a jeep, it has a lot to do with the size of the bike, it is much smaller, I go places with my bikes that I don't think a truck or jeep could handle, I don't think I'd want to be in a vehicle on these roads, and I have never seen a truck or jeep on these roads. They are stupid expensive, they are not as good as a jeep or truck in a lot of ways but they are a great asset to have. I have had very little issues with the bikes. You tear those ball joint covers, but they do have after market ones that are tougher and less likely to tear, but pretty much just done maintenance on them.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bowgy buy it!! I wanted to but a nice boat 15 years ago, never did, sure wont now. Wish like hell I would of.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ya know, the more and more I look into that Wolverine RMAX 1000 XTR, the more impressed I am with it. If it were gear driven vs ctv... I think I'd own one. Right now, I'm still pretty firmly in the "no belt drive" crowd.


But... the RMAX is getting some pretty strong reviews from owners.



-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DallanC said:


> If it were gear driven vs ctv... I think I'd own one. Right now, I'm still pretty firmly in the "no belt drive" crowd.
> 
> But... the RMAX is getting some pretty strong reviews from owners.
> 
> -DallanC


Honda has you covered.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

APD said:


> Honda has you covered.


Oh yea, thats the current plan... Talon with the Jackson Racing turbo kit.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Bowgy buy it!! I wanted to but a nice boat 15 years ago, never did, sure wont now. Wish like hell I would of.


Ok, now you made it harder, should I spend the money on a good boat or a UTV?:-?

I really do appreciate all of the comments and thoughts.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’ve had boats my whole life.
I’ve had a Reinell, a Four Winns, a Crestliner, a Lund, and a G3.
I’ve always wanted a Ranger so in ‘16 I ordered a Ranger Reata.
Ranger sent me weekly updates on the build and sent pictures of each stage of the build.
Cheap? No.
Worth it, YES!
Buy the boat now while you are young and the SxS when you are older.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

shaner said:


> I've had boats my whole life.
> I've had a Reinell, a Four Winns, a Crestliner, a Lund, and a G3.
> I've always wanted a Ranger so in '16 I ordered a Ranger Reata.
> Ranger sent me weekly updates on the build and sent pictures of each stage of the build.
> ...


Too Late, I am old.

I sold my 23 foot Reinell not too long ago, still have the money in the bank to put toward a fishing boat I still have my 18 foot Glastron runabout and I am trying to decide whether to sell it too and buy something like you did or turn the Glastron into a fishing boat. I am too old and fat to waterski any more.

I would like to get something like a Lund Tyee in the 18 to 20 ft range.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I have two friends that own Tyees, they love them. Not as smooth a ride as fiberglass but excellent fishing platforms.
Not sure if you are used to boating at this elevation or not ( sounds like you are) but DO NOT skimp on engine size.
Do whatever you need to do to max the engine, accessories can be added later.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

shaner said:


> I have two friends that own Tyees, they love them. Not as smooth a ride as fiberglass but excellent fishing platforms.
> Not sure if you are used to boating at this elevation or not ( sounds like you are) but DO NOT skimp on engine size.
> Do whatever you need to do to max the engine, accessories can be added later.


Yeah, I like the bigger engine idea. My 18 ft Glastron has a 150 Johnson, My 23 ft Reinell had a 454.

I don't want to go smaller than an 18 and don't want to go bigger than a 20 0r 21 ft.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

May I suggest getting an outboard when you do purchase.
Fish until ice, I have fished DC on Christmas Eve.
Store boat two months to shoot geese and to catch perch through the ice.
Put boat on water mid feb for UL walleyes.
Don’t even need to winterize!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well just an update, I bit the bullet and ordered one in July and it just arrived this past week. Ordered a 2021 and ended up with a 2022, has some upgrades. So far we like it, taking it in on Wednesday to get the tracks put on.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats Bowgy. My pops bought his in 2016 I think - he chose between that and a guide for his OIAL hunt (he made the right choice).

That thing has been through the ringer. My dad is the type to buy a brand new fully loaded truck and immediately get utah pinstriping on. He certainly doesn't hold back on UTV's. I know they have had some issues over the past but it's done everything we could ask. I love the new Northstars. The cab is really nice (definitely better than the old ones) and the heater, and now available air, have improved along with internals. The only thing I don't love is the seats. Noticable difference when we are in his General4 (yes he snagged one of those) or my Teryx4 and sitting in buckets seats. Sometimes those benches have you too upright so when you go down a hill, especially slow and hitting bumps and such, your body feels like it's dangling and wants to fly off the seat (along with the stuff you set on the seats).

As you can see, pretty mild complaint all things considered. Also something you can swap if you truly were bothered. Others mentioned jeeps and such, but aside from them being substantially overpriced now, there are also other clear differences you can tell when you ride in them both. The SxS was a good call.

I think you guys will absolutely love it. Congrats again!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

what the heck


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice rig!!! Lemme know how you like it. 

I've been following the Honda Talon owners reports, and frankly I'm disappointed in what I'm hearing from Team Red. Harsh rear suspension, breaking rear axles if you ride very far on asphalt etc, uJoint failures etc etc. The transmission is solid apparently. 

I want a gear driven machine... but the big "H" is the only game in town thats not rubber band driven. Soooo... I literally 3 or 4 days ago started to rethink things. I may have to go with a rubber band machine. That ranger looks great, tracks would be the bomb on it. Tracked SxS is exactly my end game goal

I'm trying to decide on how strongly I want dunes capability. I absolutely love the dunes. A ranger is awsome at alot of things, but it isn't going up sand mountain, even with paddles or tracks. I'm hearing the new Turbo General goes just about everywhere a turbo Razor goes, albeit a bit slower, but you can get things like Cab kit, Heat... even AC! LOL. 

Dunes needs lots of HP though, and Mavericks are clearly king with XYZ's a very close 2nd. They aren't very good at rock crawling though, lots of belt burning. Mavericks need alot of maintenance too, they tend to wallow out the holes the suspensions bolt into... so thats alot of extra $$$ reinforcing those points, on top of an already outrageously expensive machine. Plus figure 3-400 miles per belt, expensive!

If it had a turbo, my top pick would be a Kawasaki krx 1000, everyone raves about the construction and ride. Its just heavy though and needs the boost a turbo could give it. IDk... its SO much money to drop on a machine. 

We run 9 machines to cover the seasons. 3 dedicated Dunes atvs, 3 workhorse atvs, and 3 snowmobiles. I'd really like to consolidate alot of that into a single machine.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Congrats Bowgy. My pops bought his in 2016 I think - he chose between that and a guide for his OIAL hunt (he made the right choice).
> 
> That thing has been through the ringer. My dad is the type to buy a brand new fully loaded truck and immediately get utah pinstriping on. He certainly doesn't hold back on UTV's. I know they have had some issues over the past but it's done everything we could ask. I love the new Northstars. The cab is really nice (definitely better than the old ones) and the heater, and now available air, have improved along with internals. The only thing I don't love is the seats. Noticable difference when we are in his General4 (yes he snagged one of those) or my Teryx4 and sitting in buckets seats. Sometimes those benches have you too upright so when you go down a hill, especially slow and hitting bumps and such, your body feels like it's dangling and wants to fly off the seat (along with the stuff you set on the seats).
> 
> ...


I mainly bought this so the wife would also use it. Also the bigger box for the ranch and mountain top communication sites I have to go to.

Funny about the Utah pin striping, letting my wife practice on the old family farm that has a big wash running through it, she did pretty good, was going through some willows and I said go around them so you don't scratch it, she looked at me funny and said; "I thought that's what you got it for"


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

bowgy said:


> Well just an update, I bit the bullet and ordered one in July and it just arrived this past week. Ordered a 2021 and ended up with a 2022, has some upgrades. So far we like it, taking it in on Wednesday to get the tracks put on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 151020


Wow !!
I wish I was rich. Would love to have a set up like that with the traxx and all. 
I just don't have the guts to do it........


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> Wow !!
> I wish I was rich. Would love to have a set up like that with the traxx and all.
> I just don't have the guts to do it........


Can't get rich spending money on toys.
We could get to your cabin, maybe do that project a little earlier this spring.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

bowgy said:


> Can't get rich spending money on toys.
> We could get to your cabin, maybe do that project a little earlier this spring.


I'll go to the cabin anytime !!
I can't snowmobile this year, getting too old for it anyway. That's why a SxS like that would be perfect.😉


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

bowgy said:


> I mainly bought this so the wife would also use it. Also the bigger box for the ranch and mountain top communication sites I have to go to.
> 
> Funny about the Utah pin striping, letting my wife practice on the old family farm that has a big wash running through it, she did pretty good, was going through some willows and I said go around them so you don't scratch it, she looked at me funny and said; "I thought that's what you got it for"


Nice rig!
Funny about pin stripping. My first new vehicle was a 1976 Blazer. I left the dealer and picked up a friend for a ride. Promptly went to a road bordered by oak brush and got it out of the way. My last new truck I've been a little nicer to. It certainly helps to have a used ATV and UTV to keep them down.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My first new truck was a 77 Chevy I special ordered and waited 7 weeks for. First weekend I had it Me and a Buddy bought a couple of six packs (12 packs weren't around yet) and took it up jeep hill. Had to see if it would do it......
Scratched it up a little getting thru the Cedar trees on top. Sat on the tailgate and listened to the Outlaws 8 track (Willie + Waylen + Tom T Hall). 
Watched the sun go down and drove off the back side. Broke the new truck in right !!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> My first new truck was a 77 Chevy I special ordered and waited 7 weeks for. First weekend I had it Me and a Buddy bought a couple of six packs (12 packs weren't around yet) and took it up jeep hill. Had to see if it would do it......
> Scratched it up a little getting thru the Cedar trees on top. Sat on the tailgate and listened to the Outlaws 8 track (Willie + Waylen + Tom T Hall).
> Watched the sun go down and drove off the back side. Broke the new truck in right !!


Oh the memories of Jeep Hill in the 70's, reminded me of one time the bike wasn't new but my helmet was, first time wearing it, was climbing the middle "T", was down shifting as I was going up, missed a gear between 2nd and 1st, in neutral it started to wind up, stomped the gear and hit first at full RPM, bike shot forward and started to come over so I kicked free, watched in slow motion as the bike continued up the hill a little and was still coming over backward, saw it cartwheel once towards me and I put my face in the dirt, bike landed on me on the second cartwheel and continued down the hill a couple of more flips, when I felt the bike land on me I thought I was done for, it hit me in the head and back, pushed my face into the gravel a couple of inches.

Was pretty lucky, or I should say, blessed. I wasn't hurt but the foot peg put a big gash in the back of my new helmet. Glad it was a full face shield helmet. It was worth every penny I paid for it back then.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh the memories of Jeep Hill in the 70's 

Ha ha, I used to see towed jeeps come off the freeway to run that hill.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, now there are lots of houses and the motocross track was consumed by development and golf course.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We had cooler names for hills around here. Show of hands, who's climbed Molley's Nipple?

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I just have to ask. Where is this "Jeep Hill"? 

The "Molleys Nipple" I'm familiar with is on the Manti and not climbable with a jeep, but I bet there are more out there by that name.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We bow hunted on and around "Molly" back in the late 70's.
There was no bow hunt down here for a few years back then. 
We had to go up there to hunt. Those fun camps and hunts. 
It brings back good memories when driving highway 89 and see that landmark.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Apparently, Molly was a free spirit and got around quite a bit back in the day.

-DallanC


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Catherder said:


> I just have to ask. Where is this "Jeep Hill"?
> 
> The "Molleys Nipple" I'm familiar with is on the Manti and not climbable with a jeep, but I bet there are more out there by that name.


She was on the south end of Antelope Island as well.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I just have to ask. Where is this "Jeep Hill"?


Jeep Hill is in Cedar City Utah, northeast of the old drive in theater and just north of the golf course.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Can't get rich spending money on toys.
> We could get to your cabin, maybe do that project a little earlier this spring.


Well that didn't work out too well, they made several upgrades from the 2021 model, more foam in the seats, two stage air conditioner instead of a single stage, (haven't tried that yet), and they upgraded the suspension so the 2021 brackets don't fit the 2022, they had to order them in, who knows how long that will take, maybe by next winter.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's a real bummer 👎
I was looking forward to going for a cruise.......


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> That's a real bummer 👎
> I was looking forward to going for a cruise.......


If they come in soon we will for sure make a trip, just to test them out if nothing else. A trip to your cabin would be a good test.


----------

